# cool 'mounted' mexi!



## cnycharles (Jan 4, 2015)

I was at Al's Orchid Exchange in Leesburg, Va. yesterday and lo and behold saw the most interesting and simple way of growing a mexipedium! Al has a 36 growth plant with 16 new shoots growing on a huge rectangular raft of solid treen fern, in one of the shady and moist parts of his greenhouse. It had maybe 7 old flower stems on it, don't know if from this or another year.







it was covered with thick moss, and don't know exactly how often he waters it. also don't know how much it would cost to buy or find a chunk of tree fern this large, but quite an interesting idea!

* - was also wondering if Ray's EpiWeb would work just as well as a rafting material, pieces could be attached somehow when things started to go over the side


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Never seen a whole forest floor in a greenhouse!!! Looks like it is working really well though you would need serious space if your going to let it ramble and get this big.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2015)

That is a huge one.:clap:

That's the most square feet of Mexi I've ever seen, but I'm suspecting that some folks may be getting into kiddie pool "pots" as we speak.

These guys do like lots of water if they can get it, and I don't think the moss would be doing as good as it is without stay pretty damp.


----------



## eteson (Jan 4, 2015)

This is amazing... love it!! 
Agree with Rick, it should be watered very often... and with very low nutrients concentration.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2015)

Interesting idea. I wonder how long the roots are -- do they grow through the media and out the bottom?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 5, 2015)

Interesting way of growing it !!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting idea. I wonder how long the roots are -- do they grow through the media and out the bottom?



I'll ask him if I remember


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 5, 2015)

Way too cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks, Charles.


----------



## Heather (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2015)

would be kind of neat if someone tried to mount one on epiweb or something like that, made it vertical and drizzled water continuously through the mount (or timed once a day)


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 6, 2015)

That is incredibly cool! I'm definitely paying Al's a visit next time I make it to the DC area. What about a drip wall using tufa, or travertine tiles or something, don't these grow on moist limestone in situ? I have some moisture-loving calcicolous mosses to share if anyone's interested in such a project...


----------



## JSzulecki (Apr 1, 2015)

Too cool! Really does illustrate the problem with sprawl these plants can develop, though. I've ended up with more divisions of my "Oaxaca" from Windy Hill than I have space for...interestingly, my "Windy Hill" is still in the same pot I got it from Windy Hill several years ago.


----------



## JSzulecki (Apr 1, 2015)

Also, I'm stoked to learn of yet another local orchid resource. I just moved back home to Maryland and I've got much more available locally than I did in Tennessee!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2015)

If you want to get rid of some divisions (at a reasonable price) let me know.


----------



## iwillard (May 20, 2015)

Charles,I saw those mexi's at Al's and been bugging him about selling divisions. I think he got tired of my nagging and offered me this one instead. I ran with it out of his greenhouse,didn't even bother to give a high five to his bear! :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2015)

Nice job! How much? How many times did you work him over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwillard (May 21, 2015)

My loot!

Been working on Al for about a year for a division from the mounted ones,since I go there often enough and nag him about it,short of locking his door when he saw me pull up to his driveway,he offered the biggie! He charges for 12 growths discounting 2 old ones at $35. each and that was a great pricing. I ran with it before he had a change of heart.

I have the others from Kansas univ.greenhouse, they were doing so-so until I set up my vivarium and stuck them in it about 3 weeks ago and now 2 are putting out new roots.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2015)

Score!!!


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (May 24, 2015)

iwillard said:


> I have the others from Kansas univ.greenhouse, they were doing so-so until I set up my vivarium and stuck them in it about 3 weeks ago and now 2 are putting out new roots.



Let's see them in the vivarium!


----------



## iwillard (May 25, 2015)

I keep taking pictures of the vivarium but the orchids look like deer caught on the headlight... When I turn off the LED lights everything looks flat,I have to figure out how to adjust the lights then get a nice picture of the mexis since they are right underneath the light to provide warmer temps.

I also stuck my neos in it,can't believe how much I was abusing the poor things prior to their new home as they are now flushed with new roots.


----------



## iwillard (May 25, 2015)

This is my vivarium,as you can see it is crowded,top left is where I have the mexis.





I tried to get a clearer picture..no talent here for taking a good photo.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 25, 2015)

Nice. Where are the frogs/lizards/snakes?


----------



## iwillard (May 25, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice. Where are the frogs/lizards/snakes?



With the exception of lizards,rest are in the pond where they belong..


----------



## iwillard (Aug 28, 2015)

This Mexi I got from Al back in May really took off and grows like a weed now,been trying to make a pod but so far no success.


----------



## abax (Aug 29, 2015)

What's this about a bear??????


----------

